# So, I'm gonna replay all the Animal Crossing games...



## Tyeforce (Jul 17, 2011)

What the title says. I'm going to replay (or play thoroughly for the first time, in the case of the Japanese games, and finish playing, in City Folk's case) all the Animal Crossing games. Problem is, I don't know where to start, lol. So which game does TBT think I should start first?


----------



## Niya (Jul 17, 2011)

I think you should play the one for N64. It's the oldest system, so I don't know, maybe it would be kind of like you're evolving through each version.


----------



## Jake (Jul 17, 2011)

from first released to last released.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 17, 2011)

Kylie said:


> I think you should play the one for N64. It's the oldest system, so I don't know, maybe it would be kind of like you're evolving through each version.





Bidoof said:


> from first released to last released.


This is what I kinda thought I should do, but I dunno. I guess it makes the most sense. =p


----------



## Jake (Jul 17, 2011)

THEN DO IT!!!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 17, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> THEN DO IT!!!


But I want to play Dōbutsu no Mori e+ more than any of them!! XD And I really want to finish playing City Folk. Still need to Wi-Fi with an active European player so I can get the Golden furniture.


----------



## SodaDog (Jul 17, 2011)

I can help! i'm european! ill give you golden stuff!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 17, 2011)

ToontownLeroy said:


> I can help! i'm european! ill give you golden stuff!


Okay, cool! I haven't started playing again yet, though. I don't know when I'll start, but I'll let you know.

Oh, and I have you registered on my 3DS, by the way. Don't know if you knew or not, 'cause you haven't registered me back yet.


----------



## SodaDog (Jul 17, 2011)

i just did. i know your fave title is legend of zelda 3ds.


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 17, 2011)

When you start playing ACCF again, I would love to wifi with you sometime. I don't know what game came out first, but start with that.


----------



## Jake (Jul 17, 2011)

Why did you start with City Folk? Are you playing them backwards?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 18, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Why did you start with City Folk? Are you playing them backwards?


Because it's the only one I don't have to start from the beginning on. XD I'm too lazy to start from scratch right now. =p I'll just play City Folk for a bit before getting into the older games.


----------



## Jake (Jul 18, 2011)

Good, 'cause I has fun today


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 18, 2011)

wild world


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jul 18, 2011)

wild world.
Also I would like to wifi in city folk in the future.


----------



## SodaDog (Jul 18, 2011)

Wait... If Dobutsu no mori is in Japanese, will you be able to understand it?


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 18, 2011)

It's not so hard to complete games without understanding the text, but in Animal Crossing everything is pretty much about talking, so I'm kinda wondering about that to.


----------



## .IE. (Jul 18, 2011)

In order of release, I'd say.


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 18, 2011)

Play them backwards as I did with the Sly series.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 18, 2011)

ToontownLeroy said:


> Wait... If Dobutsu no mori is in Japanese, will you be able to understand it?


Kinda... I hope, at least, lol. I know quite a bit of Japanese, since I've taken Japanese classes, but I'm still not completely fluent. I'll probably at least be able to get a general idea of what most of the text is saying. XD


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 18, 2011)

Might be able to wifi with you later if I get back in to Animal Crossing.


----------

